# Moving furniture from UK to Athens



## Popi (May 11, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently living in Athens and want to move a part load of household items from the UK.
I've got a couple of good quotes from two companies advertised in the Athens News, 121transport and dgbtransport. 
If anyone has had experience with either of these companies it'd be great to hear some feedback.
If anyone can recommend any other reasonable companies that would be useful also. I'm looking to spend the least possible but obviously I want my stuff to actually turn up in Greece!

Thanks in advance,
Popi


----------



## holycrappamolie (May 16, 2011)

*Moving companies*

Hi,

I moved to Greece lock stock and barrel in 18months ago, from London. We got quotes from 

removalstogreece
removalsgroup
movecorp
and a couple others..

Ended up going with removalstogreece as they were the most reasonably priced. Dealt with a guy called Vince who was pretty straightforward.

r


----------



## Sarahandkostas (May 5, 2009)

Yeah I'd have to agree with holycrappamolie, a friend of mine used removalstogreece and they were pleased with the service. Efficient and also didn't charge the earth!


----------



## jaynie100 (Mar 28, 2010)

I used one of those you said about and nothing but probelms PLUS they then wanted more money AFTER picking up the stuff and said if I didnt pay they would burn it!!!! Think you are really better going through a proper company as at least they will have insurance PLUS you will pay what they say and they wont be rude!


----------



## Herbert (Jan 15, 2010)

Make sure the company is actually doing the removal themselves, so you know who you are dealing with and they are not just an "agent", subcontracting the work out to random Greek / Albanian / Macedonian trucking companies. I think all three of the companies holycrappamolie mentioned are like this - they don't actually send any trucks to Greece themselves, they just use "agents".

If they advertise in the Athens News then at least they are probably doing the work themselves all the way to and from Greece. Make sure they are registered removal companies though, not just a guy with a truck.

I would recommend a registered company like , at least they are registered removal companies with proper insurance and they actually do send their own removal trucks to and from Greece. They might be slightly more expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------

